# Bumps on nose



## 5th_overture (Apr 2, 2011)

One of my little oberhasli kids, a female, has bumps on her muzzle right below her nose. I am going to talk to my vet about it soon, but as always, I like a second opinion. Any Ideas as to what they might be?


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

What sort of bumps? Are they red or rubbed? Where exactly are they?Cheers,
Cazz


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

picture?


----------



## Oreopacker1 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, a good picture would help. I'm only 13, but I do have an 6th edition Merek Veterinary Manual, which might have something. I did try to find something, but I would need a more detailed description or a good, clear photograph to maybe get an idea of what could be going on. Good luck and best wishes to you and your goat!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

If they are scabby they are probably soremouth. It's like chicken pox and very contagious but usually not lifethrreatening unless they get so bad they can't eat.


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

It is most likley a staff infection!!! The stupid vet we HAD to use couldnt identify it, but the feed store owner new exactly what it was!!! I had a goat with them all over his nose and muzzle! Treated with a new product we found and worked FANTASTIC!!! Its called Vetercyn, it comes in a spray bottle but turns into a jello texture and is safe around there eyes!!!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Agreed. If it's not scabby it's probably staph.


----------

